

No More JavaScript: An attempt to build a replacement language - lukebennett
http://nomorejavascript.com

======
lukebennett
Hard to tell if somebody genuinely thinks this is a good idea or if it's just
a major trolling exercise. For their sake I hope it's the latter.

~~~
krapp
Given the existence of coffeescript and the plethora of languages which
compile to js, the former is certainly possible.

There seems to be a phenomenon of coders who want to work in the browser but
who refuse to touch a language they find aesthetically unpleasant. I would
suggest OP go find something that compiles Ruby to Javascript and stop
insisting the entire web be restructured because they find braces ugly.

~~~
anonyfox
Meteor.js clone for ruby for example:
[https://github.com/voltrb/volt](https://github.com/voltrb/volt) ;)

(i personally _love_ meteor coding with literate coffeescript, though)

